# Crock Pot?



## Kraykz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone!!!

Ok so.....

I offer my clients the option to pick their scent for their bath products, so I don't make them before they are requested. 

Can I keep my Melt and pour in a Crock pot and turn it on in the morning everyday so it is melted prior to requests and then shut it off in the evening and not lose the structure of the soap?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Depends on the temp you heat it up to, and how often you melt it.  Are you asking if you can melt soap everyday just in case you need it?  No.  Are you asking if you can melt soap on request and re-use any left over base for your next batch?  Absolutely.


----------



## Genny (Jan 20, 2011)

Be careful when melting soap in the crock pot, it burns quite easily.
If you're just making small batches at a time, a double boiler or microwave might be easier.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 20, 2011)

the shop i help out at uses one at work, well not a crock pot it's a  deep fryer, and it has temp settings and it must be on the very lowest like almost not on. and it can only be on for short periods of time, unless i am using a lot of soap and keep melting new soap, other wise it becomes yellowish and cloudy from being over heated.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

a little zap in the microwave. Have never used a crock pot. Just don't overheat your soap or you'll lose the lather.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a rice cooker as it shuts off automatically. I used to do classes for Michael's and they sold a soap cooker that was just a rice cooker.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 24, 2011)

The most important thing is to not let it evaporate too much - unless you want to add more liquids to it.

I know a lot of people use the microwave but I wouldn't nor would I want to buy a soap made that way.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2011)

My experince is, you can remelt M&P a couple of times. If you remelt it too many times it gets rubbery.


----------



## Melharma (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think the crock pot idea is very good, you don't want to melt and re melt the same base over and over.  The texture will be compromised.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My experince is, you can remelt M&P a couple of times. If you remelt it too many times it gets rubbery.


Exactly.


----------

